# Harness For Akita..Recommendations Please



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Can anyone please recommend a good harness for a growing Akita? He tends to pull on the collar at times and it makes him choke and gasp for air!


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Do you have a pets at home near you?

Their control harness is very good, I wonder if the XL would fit? It's 70-95cm (28-38in).

It has 3 lead attach points I use one on a Boxer I walk who pulls using the D ring on the chest and its very good.

Control Harness for Dogs by Pets at Home | Pets at Home


----------



## Rubyted (May 24, 2011)

I cannot praise my head collar more! Mia is 30kg and pulls like stink when the lead is on her collar. I weigh 45kg so she could easily pull me over if she wanted. With the head collar I can control her with my little finger. (My three year old can too!) She doesn't even try to pull with it on!

At the moment she's on a gentle leader but I want to get her a dogmatic as sometimes it rides into her eyes.

I'm no expert on Spitz types but I think I heard somewhere that sometimes a body harness doesn't help "Sled Pulling" dogs as they use harnesses to their advantage. No idea though.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> Can anyone please recommend a good harness for a growing Akita?
> He tends to pull on the collar at times... it makes him choke and gasp for air!


teaching him to walk nicely will cure this  has he been to any basic-manners classes? 
dog-training clubs can be very inexpensive - just be *sure* they are not preaching 'dominate the dog', 
using or recommending choke or prong or shock-collars, etc. APDT-uk trainers are a good reference. 
so is APBC; dog-lissners, bark-blusterers, Cesar-wannabes, etc, _*run!*_

any front-clip harness, with a WELDED metal ring to join the straps on the chest [shoulder & one down sternum] 
is fine - it should fit snugly, so it will SQUASH his coat down when properly adjusted; no more than a pinky-tip 
should slip between dog & harness, it should not slide from side to side much when tugged with both hands.

the *buckles* should not go into or near his armpits - they can pinch the tender skin, or chafe him raw.

if U find one that fits nicely, but has no metal-ring [the straps are joined directly to each other], 
just buy a *locking carabiner* at any outdoor-supply shop - hiking, camping, climbing, etc. 
run it UNDER the junction of the straps, insert a SWIVEL on the carabiner, then LOCK it closed, & clip the leash 
to the hanging swivel.

*headcollars* are terrific, but require a week to 10-days to be habituated before they can be used; until then, 
the headcollar goes on the dog only for happy events in a series of stages, & the leash goes onto the ring 
under the chin only *after* that 7 to 10-day happy, slow introduction.

also, do U use a Flexi or any sort of extending-lead? if so, STOP - they are all spring-loaded & teach pulling, 
as the dog must pull to get the leash out, to *keep * the leash out, & to get any *more* leash.


----------



## Snuggles (Nov 17, 2008)

I like these ones:

http://www.snugglepets.co.uk/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=19_20

The fleece goes right around the chest strap, covering all the clips to prevent any rubbing.

It also goes over the head and you clip the chest section on both sides so you don't have to try and bend legs through small gaps. 

I've just checked and all the ones I've got from there have 'D' rings on the front but looking at the pictures on the website, I can't see any on the harness pictures so it might be worth checking to see if they've changed the design.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Snuggles said:


> ...all the ones I've got from there have 'D' rings on the front but looking at the pictures
> on the website, I can't see any on the harness pictures so it might be worth checking to see if they've changed the design.


the shape [D or ring] doesn't matter a bit. :001_smile: just be sure it's *welded* closed - no gaps! - 
or *cast* as one solid piece.  gaps indicate it was BENT into shape, & it can bend back out of shape - 
or the gap can slip sideways across the strap, & there goes the dog wearing the harness, while the ring & clip 
and the leash, all fall to the ground.


----------



## Snuggles (Nov 17, 2008)

I've just checked and both the front and back rings are solid.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> Can anyone please recommend a good harness for a growing Akita? He tends to pull on the collar at times and it makes him choke and gasp for air!


Bizkit pulled and choked himself when I got him so I trained him to walk to heel using a Halti head collar. Training your dog to walk to heel would cure your problem. In my experience harnesses exacerbate pulling issues and dogs can pull backwards out of them if they learn how. MY JRT fell off a cliff and slipped out of her harness, luckily there was a ledge below her and I could reach down and grab her. So if you get one I would recommend a double ended lead and clip one end on the harness and the other end on the collar for safety


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

I did take him to basic puppy training classes but tbh they never taught anything that he already couldnt do. He was doing sits and waits way before i started taking him to classes.

YouTube - ‪00042‬‏

As for learning to heel Samson is a very good boy and either walk by my side or just infront but never pulls in the street.

The reason i want a harness is because when i introduce him to new dogs he has a tendency to go forward very quickly to smell their noses and a collar doesnt help as it makes him chose a little..oh and especially the other day when he saw a squirrel in the park!!

I think a nice harness would make him feel alot more comfortable during walks too. Oh and yes i do use a flexi as it gives him some freedom to run around a little rather than being tied to my side.

I saw these harnesses but dont know how good they are.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/EzyDog-Quic...1UGY/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1309306072&sr=8-6

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B002QA6XE4/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&s=pet-supplies&psc=1


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Those are good...

but, you would really need one with a clip on the front for such a large dog, I doubt having a clip there behind the shoulder blades is going to make it any easier for you when he does lunge... make it more difficult because he can get more power into it.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

PoisonGirl said:


> Those are good...
> 
> but, you would really need one with a clip on the front for such a large dog, I doubt having a clip there behind the shoulder blades is going to make it any easier for you when he does lunge... make it more difficult because he can get more power into it.


Could you show me an example please. Thanks


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

The image on here

Control Harness for Dogs by Pets at Home | Pets at Home

isn't very good but the harness has a D ring on the chest, one on the back of the neck and one behind the shoulder blades.
They are very ajustable these harness and quite comfy looking, my friend uses them on her foster bassets 

There is also this http://www.petexpertise.com/dog-col.../easy-walk-no-pull-harness.html?sef_rewrite=1


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeh i saw those earlier today at pets at home, but they look and feel sooo flimsy.

Theyd be fine for a little dog but my pup is weighing nearly 40kg and those straps look as though they would snap lol


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

http://tinyurl.com/54pnqq

https://www.premier.com/App_Content/media/store/products/SFH_Bulk.jpg

this adjusts EVERYwhere, & i literally have yet to find a dog i cannot fit one on, comfortably. :001_smile: 
the name-brand is not crucial - but 5 points of adjustment & a chest-ring, matter.

*EDIT*: forgot! this is for *front-clip of the harness* - the leash goes on the chest-ring. 
this accomplishes several things: 
- less leverage for the dog 
- better body-mechanics for the handler [keep hands _low_ & wrists/elbows straight, to maximize one's effect while minimizing effort] 
- converts the dog's own forward momentum easily to sideways, across the handler's trajectory, with mild pressure & minimal force; a safe, low-force emergency-U-turn is easy, moving one's arms across the body from the dog-occupied side to the 'empty' side & taking one step back. EX: dog on left? move arms to right, step back, pause, dog's butt swings out, front comes round in next few steps, & s/he is now facing U. 
[there is of course a conventional ring at the back, for _pullin__g_ - a bike, etc - or for a seat-belt in a vehicle.]


----------



## Snuggles (Nov 17, 2008)

5rivers79 said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/EzyDog-Quic...1UGY/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1309306072&sr=8-6


I would avoid a harness like the one in this link.

With the strap running across the chest, it allows the dog to pull forwards using its full body weight.

Similar harnesses are sometimes used for dogs to pull scooters.


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

These people are brilliant  Xtradog
Home
Harnesses, collars, leads; great for spitz breeds of all shapes and sizes 
Linda


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Snuggles said:


> I would avoid a harness like the one in this link.
> 
> With the strap running across the chest, it allows the dog to pull forwards using its full body weight.
> 
> Similar harnesses are sometimes used for dogs to pull scooters.


Thanks for the input guys, i guess if he can pull scooters with that harness it might just save me having to fuel up my car..Samson and a skateboard might do just fine lol


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I always use the SASS products, they as well as making all the Husky racing gear
also make a range of walking/tracking harnesses, various collars and leads too.
They all come with brass fitments and proper buckles and eyelets not the plastic adjustable fitments that tend to slip and make the harness baggy and ill fitting.
They are made to measure and they will fleece line if required, and do come with room for growth. They can even replace straps at a later date if required, and are very reasonable and strong, My 13half year old still wears hers she has had for years and none of my lot have ever managed to bust one yet. The collars are made to measure too, so if he is an odd size neck you can get a perfect fit again they come with room for growth.

dogtraininginfo.co.uk - low fat natural dog training treats and food supplements, dog training equipment, harnesses, collars and leads. and click on the SASS products if you want to have a look at those.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

i edited my post above re the Sure-Fit - i meant to say i use it as a front-clip, not a conventional, often on ferocious pullers.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

The padded tracking harness by SASS looks great! You think that would be suitable?

Its the blue one at the bottom:

dogtraininginfo.co.uk - Sass sled dog equipment - harnesses for working, showing and pet dogs


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

5rivers79 said:


> The padded tracking harness by SASS looks great! You think that would be suitable?
> 
> Its the blue one at the bottom:
> 
> dogtraininginfo.co.uk - Sass sled dog equipment - harnesses for working, showing and pet dogs


Personally, I wouldn't go for one of those. You'll just be along for the ride  and not in control  Been there; done that  I would go for one with a D-ring on the front so you can work with him.
Linda


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

5rivers79 said:


> The padded tracking harness by SASS looks great! You think that would be suitable?
> 
> Its the blue one at the bottom:
> 
> dogtraininginfo.co.uk - Sass sled dog equipment - harnesses for working, showing and pet dogs


They have got a large heavy duty brass ring at the front to join the shoulder and chest straps as leashed describes as well as the normal one on the back that you would normally attach too and its certainly large and robust enough to attach the lead clip to I would have thought, although Ive never used it for that purpose. Perhaps leashed can take a look and see if she thinks it will do the job.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

5rivers79 said:


> The padded tracking harness by SASS looks great! You think that would be suitable?
> 
> Its the blue one at the bottom:
> 
> dogtraininginfo.co.uk - Sass sled dog equipment - harnesses for working, showing and pet dogs


Just had a look at the one leashed put up and looks like the SASS one has the ring in the same place, the SASS ones havent got adjustable clips to adjust to fit as much as Leashed one, but as they are made to measure anyway (the site shows you what to measure and how to do it to send with order) I wouldnt think that would matter anyway as it would actually be made for a perfect fit.

Hopefully she will confirm if she thinks it would be OK to use as a front clip as well as the conventional clip.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

What do you guys think of this one

Sporn Non Pull Padded Dog Harness - Small Medium Large | eBay UK


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Sled dog hotel said:


> [SASS] have got a large heavy duty brass ring at the front to join the shoulder & chest straps
> as [terry] describes, as well as the normal one on the back that you would ... attach [for pulling] & its certainly large and robust enough to attach the lead clip to I would have thought,
> although Ive never used it for that purpose.
> Perhaps leashed can take a look and see if she thinks it will do the job.


i think it looks fine for sturdy, etc, altho i would get the UNpadded version - but how many buckles does it have for fitting? 
i only see _*one*_, on the heart-girth with grommets - the neck appears to be a set-length.

- he's only 10-MO, he'll pack on muscle & chest-breadth yet.

- 5-point adjustments [2 on the girth, 1 on EACH shoulder & 1 on the chest-to-girth strap, between the forelegs] 
mean the harness can be adjusted for weight-gain or loss, etc, almost infinitely.

it looks hefty, but looks are not function.  just being sturdy is not as good as being durable & well-designed, IME. 
the name-brand is not as crucial as how well it's made, & how well it suits the purpose.

if it really is a one-buckle harness, i would not take it from Santa, gift-wrapped & with a bow...  Sorry.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

This one is pretty good: Fleece Harnesses - Harnesses

I have a 40kg puppy and find him very easy to manage in it when I use it. It looks like this:


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> What do you guys think of this one
> 
> Sporn Non Pull Padded Dog Harness - Small Medium Large | eBay UK


again, the connection is in the rear, over the shoulder-girdle - we don't want to *help him pull*, 
we want to limit his leverage - and most *non-pull harnesses* chafe, pinch, cut under the armpits, etc; 
they hurt. 

the only exception are the front-clip NON-pull, like E-Z-walker & similar, but i don't like the martingale putting 
pressure across the shoulder-girdle & behind the forearms/armpits - the brachial bundle of nerves runs there, 
from each foreleg to the shoulders, & inflammation of the brachial-nerves causes neural problems; dogs hit by cars 
get their foreleg removed when the brachial-bundle is hit by an impact from the side, & damaged; the leg is meat, 
alive but not capable of movement, & the dog drags it, grinding the paw away.

any good H-harness that fits him well [trying it on in a shop] with a minimum of THREE adjustments & a front-ring 
will work; 5 adjustments is better, but not crucial.

a 5-way adjusting harness can be put on without picking up his paws, too: no chance of torquing his leg out to the side, 
painfully, & hurting him; the harness is 'opened' & put on while he stands four-footed. :001_smile: much easier!


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Dogless said:


> This one is pretty good: Fleece Harnesses - Harnesses
> 
> I have a 40kg puppy and find him very easy to manage in it when I use it. It looks like this:


it looks nice & appears well-made, but i can't see a fitting on the neck or the chest-to-girth strap.

i see one buckle on the girth, behind his left-foreleg - Where else does it adjust?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

leashedForLife said:


> it looks nice & appears well-made, but i can't see a fitting on the neck or the chest-to-girth strap.
> 
> i see one buckle on the girth, behind his left-foreleg - Where else does it adjust?


Just a clip behind each foreleg but you can get deep chested or made to measure and one with a clip at the side to prevent it passing over the dog's head.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Dogless said:


> Just a clip behind each foreleg but you can get deep chested or made to measure
> *[or] with a clip at the side, to prevent it passing over the dog's head*.


ah! so the standard version has 2 buckles, thanks for that. :yesnod: i see.

that 3rd clip [on the custom version] would be on the neck-strap? :huh: [just guessing].


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

leashedForLife said:


> ah! so the standard version has 2 buckles, thanks for that. :yesnod: i see.
> 
> that 3rd clip [on the custom version] would be on the neck-strap? :huh: [just guessing].


That's correct as far as I understand it..sorry, I wasn't very clear!!


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

leashedForLife said:


> again, the connection is in the rear, over the shoulder-girdle - we don't want to *help him pull*,
> we want to limit his leverage - and most *non-pull harnesses* chafe, pinch, cut under the armpits, etc;
> they hurt.
> 
> ...


I didnt know choosing a harness was going to be so indepth 

Could you point me towards one, plus i dont really wanna spend more then £20 on it. Thanks


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> ...if he can pull scooters with that harness it might just save me having to fuel up my car...
> Samson and a skateboard might do just fine :lol:


 - motorcycle helmet with full face-shield? *check...*

- elbow-pads with high-impact cups? *check...*

- knee-pads, ditto? *check...*

- copy of current Will on file, & a sealed copy given to a trusted person? * check... *

- an immediate transfer of dog upon death to an approved home or rescue, to avoid delay, IN MY WALLET? *check...* 
a second copy in a file on my frig, for first-responders? *check...*

if he survives U, U don't want him homeless; gotta be prepared! :thumbsup:


----------



## Snuggles (Nov 17, 2008)

leashedForLife said:


> ah! so the standard version has 2 buckles, thanks for that. :yesnod: i see.
> 
> that 3rd clip [on the custom version] would be on the neck-strap? :huh: [just guessing].


Just spotted this one on the same site: Tellington TTouch Training Harness - Tellington TTouch Harness - Harnesses

Your harness is the same type as the ones I use Dogless. 

I was talking to the man who owns xtradog at Crufts (we got a scooter from there) and I'm pretty sure that he's a T touch practioner. He's very clued up on balancing dogs so it might be worth seeing if you can actually get hold of him to speak to for some advice. He's a very nice chap. 

Xtradog will custom make the fleece harnesses to your specific requirements/measurements if they don't have one 'off the shelf' that will fit.

As an aside, I discovered the joys of fleece leads last year and they're bliss on the old hands. :lol:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Snuggles said:


> Just spotted this one on the same site: Tellington TTouch Training Harness - Tellington TTouch Harness - Harnesses
> 
> Your harness is the same type as the ones I use Dogless.
> 
> ...


I went to a TTouch workshop the other month; it was great :thumbup1:.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Dogless said:


> Just a clip behind each foreleg but you can get deep chested or made to measure
> [or] with a clip at the side, to prevent it passing over the dog's head.


i am *so* sorry, Dogless - i cannot seem to find a link for the 3-buckle version. 

can U help? i have looked at the Walking Harness, which i think is what U have, & i went to the Custom Harness, 
thinking they'd mention the 3-buckle variation... but no joy.

the Walking Harness appears to have a padded liner, wide than the straps, under the nylon straps, to cushion 
the dog - notice they warn NOT to dry it in a dryer! wash it on cool, rinse, & hang to dry - perhaps in the shower.

thanks in advance, here's hoping, 
- terry


----------



## Snuggles (Nov 17, 2008)

Dogless said:


> I went to a TTouch workshop the other month; it was great :thumbup1:.


I've been on a couple of workshops too. 

I'm chuckling at your check list LFL.  :lol:

edit- Just noticed you're in North Yorkshire and was wondering who you did the workshop with?


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> I didnt know choosing a harness was going to be so indepth
> 
> Could you point me towards one, plus i dont really wanna spend more then £20 on it. Thanks


i'm sorry,  but they really do vary, & it does matter a lot. 
hopefully Dogless can help with that, as i'm not in the UK - all my shopping would turn up USA-sourced.

i DID find excellent directions & a video, too, on how to measure - 
Custom Fit Dog Harnesses

be sure to do as they suggest, & *measure 3x* - if the dog gets fussy, clean a spot on the frig or summat, 
*rinse it WELL & dry it*, then mash a bit of dryish peanut-butter or cream-cheese in a thin disk with a spatula, 
onto the clean-spot on the appliance - squish it really well, so he can't CHEW it but must lick it. Then park him in front of it 
& get measuring while he's busy. 

*re co$t - *
U can also go to a pet-supply shop *with Samson* & try on harnesses - this saves a shipping-fee & ensures fit.

or even a consignment store, if they have a used harness; ask if U can bring him round the back, & a staffer can come out 
with the harness, to try it on him for size.

or look for a used one on Craigslist, E-bay, etc.

U are only going to buy it once - think of it as an investment for the next 10-years. :001_smile: 
if it fits well & works well, & is cared for [wash cool, hang dry], that harness will serve MANY, many dogs.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Snuggles said:


> I'm chuckling at your check list LFL.  :lol:


hey, despite being female, i was a Boy Scout in my youth [honorary] - U can *never* be too prepared! :lol:


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Ohh can i ask why you said the unpadded SASS one would be better than the padded?


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> Ohh can i ask why you said the unpadded SASS one would be better than the padded?


unlike the flat polyester-fleece fabric that i think is on Dogless' harness, the fake sheepskin only adds bulk. 
it tends to be fluffy stuff pushed thru a loosely-woven base fabric, kind of like wide-mesh carpet - 
the fluff flattens readily, can make lumps, & isn't durable, especially on edges where it folds - on edges, 
the fluffy 'pile' wears away from friction, exposing the open-weave base-layer, which is not designed for friction.

soon U have a nylon strap, with a free-flapping piece of formerly-folded liner, dangling to one side.  oops.

my mother was a tailor, & fabrics need to be apropos for the purpose - the flat fleece fabric is durable, 
the fluffy stuff is just for eye-appeal.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

leashedForLife said:


> i am *so* sorry, Dogless - i cannot seem to find a link for the 3-buckle version.
> 
> can U help? i have looked at the Walking Harness, which i think is what U have, & i went to the Custom Harness,
> thinking they'd mention the 3-buckle variation... but no joy.
> ...


Don't be sorry; I can't find it either . I do know that the website has changed and the harness is a slightly updated version. I am pretty sure that I didn't dream it as I spent ages on research....but it doesn't appear to be an option any more. I could well be being stupid though :nonod:.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Snuggles said:


> I've been on a couple of workshops too.
> 
> I'm chuckling at your check list LFL.  :lol:
> 
> edit- Just noticed you're in North Yorkshire and was wondering who you did the workshop with?


Did it in Manchester with Rachel Jackson .


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

Dogless said:


> Did it in Manchester with Rachel Jackson .


Rachel's great isn't she  Me and The Boo did a day with her at Myerscough College.
Linda


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Born to Boogie said:


> Rachel's great isn't she  Me and The Boo did a day with her at Myerscough College.
> Linda


She is, I thoroughly enjoyed the day .


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

I have a Julius K9 Harness, it's great and can have panniers on it for carrying gear


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Wyrd said:


> I have a Julius K9 Harness, it's great and can have panniers on it for carrying gear


Is it this?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/162P-M-Juli..._1_4?s=outdoors&ie=UTF8&qid=1309366808&sr=1-4


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

My boy has this one
IDC Power Harness - HK Gear

But theres also this one
Power Harness - HK Gear

Doxlock do a similar harness, slightly more expensive. My Springer has this one and it's not as good quality as my Julius K9 one.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

leashedForLife said:


> unlike the flat polyester-fleece fabric that i think is on Dogless' harness, the fake sheepskin only adds bulk.
> it tends to be fluffy stuff pushed thru a loosely-woven base fabric, kind of like wide-mesh carpet -
> the fluff flattens readily, can make lumps, & isn't durable, especially on edges where it folds - on edges,
> the fluffy 'pile' wears away from friction, exposing the open-weave base-layer, which is not designed for friction.
> ...


What do you make of this one:

FERPLAST DAYTONA PADDED ADJUSTABLE DOG HARNESS allsizes | eBay UK

A guy down the road uses it for his akita and has recommended it to me.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> What do you make of this one:
> 
> FERPLAST DAYTONA PADDED ADJUSTABLE DOG HARNESS allsizes | eBay UK
> 
> A guy down the road uses it for his akita and has recommended it to me.


there's no chest-ring - the sternum-strap attaches with a sliding fabric loop over the neck-strap. 
because it can SLI-d-e to one side or the other, the carabiner under the junction of the 2 straps would s-l-i-de, too, 
& could get buried in front of the poor dog's foreleg, painfully - so U cannot put a front-clip attachment on it 
as a redesign, to give leverage to Urself & reduce the dog's pulling-power.

BTW - dogs are *three times as strong*, pound for pound, as humans. 
they also move faster, have faster reflexes & keener senses than we do. 
a human-hand can EVADE a striking rattlesnake because our spinal-cord, not our brain, makes the decision. 
but a dog's reflexes make ours look pathetic - *dogs can BITE full-force & full-mouth 5 to 9 times 
in under 4-seconds.* most dogs over 12-WO & under 10-YO easily run 30-mph; humans can't break 15-mph.

muscle-breeds [AmBull, APBT/AmStaff, Rott, etc] are *4 times the strength, pound for pound, of a human*. 
so the GSD cop-k9 who races at 35-mph to catch the fleeing suspect weighs 75#; s/he equals a 225# line-backer, 
but faster - way-faster! - with 38 knives & 4 ice-picks as weapons, plus momentum & mass. 
a 40# pitbull is a 160# man in fighting-fit condition - but the dog can run a 100-yard football field, & barely pant.

the muscle-strength conversion is why the 9-YO son has so much trouble walking the family Beagle. 
he's outclassed.  
struggling with a dog just makes no sense to me; if we have tools that let us safely control a dog without pain, 
they don't poke, chafe, throttle, etc, i say use em! 

with this design? 
U'd be clipping the leash over his shoulders & then have to use main strength to resist the pulling. 
 Advantage: *dog.*


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey leashed for life, is the harness in this thread good then?

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/172779-made-order-collars-leads-14.html

its post 134


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/172779-made-order-collars-leads-14.html
> its post 134


um  to post a single-post from a thread, click on the # of the post; the single post will show in a new window. 
copy & paste the URL in the header of that ONE post, or have the tiny-URL widget in the toolbar, CLICK on 
the tiny-URL widget while looking at that page [with the single post], & it's automatically converted... 
then copy-paste the new-tiny into the body of the post.

like this - 
Pet Forums Community - View Single Post - Made to order collars (and leads) 
which is tiny #6zi4km6 

a custom-job: Sure! :001_smile: why not? & at a reasonable price, too. 
i'd put the RING on the chest, the BUCKLE strap over-the-withers so the buckle is away from the armpits, 
& use the slide-adjusting strap as the heart-girth - essentially rotating the harness 240-degrees. :yesnod:


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

leashedForLife said:


> um  to post a single-post from a thread, click on the # of the post; the single post will show in a new window.
> copy & paste the URL in the header of that ONE post, or have the tiny-URL widget in the toolbar, CLICK on
> the tiny-URL widget while looking at that page [with the single post], & it's automatically converted...
> then copy-paste the new-tiny into the body of the post.
> ...


do u think any padding is required for the harness?

Oh did i show you this one?
EzyDog Classic Chestplate Harness Black XL: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> do u think any padding is required for the harness?


no - Akitas have plenty of coat, chafing is not an issue, the harness should be fitted * snugly * so it does not slide.

if padding is needed, it usually indicates the harness is the wrong size or has design-flaws - like reinforced overlaps 
of strap-intersections on the INside toward the dog, vs on the OUTside away from the dog. 
well-made harnesses & collars have reinforced box-stitching where straps overlap: a square box of stitches, 
approximately the width of the straps, plus a big X of stitches from corner to corner of the open square; 
the double-layered fabric should face ===> out from the dog, the smooth single-layer is against the body.

besides, if for some bizarre reason the dog *does* need padding, it's easily added as an accessory.

U can do it Urself - buy some cushy fabric, a piece of remnant in a fabric-goods shop is plenty: 6-inches x maybe 15". 
use hot-glue & attach velcro the length of it, wrap it around the heart-girth strap AFTER adjusting it to fit, 
with the velcro-pieces outside & the fabric flat on the strap; mash the velcro closed around the strap, with the doubled 
velcro-seam on the outside & the smooth single-layer against the dog's skin. 
Et voila'! :yesnod: a custom padding-sleeve. It's so cheap, if it gets pilled or dirty, toss it & make another. :laugh: 
U could have 3 or 4 in different colors... or one fabric for summer, & one sheepskin for winter.

BTW - my Akita was allergic to sheepskin, contact with my sheepskin mittens made her belly & armpits break-out 
in a rash; test first with a scrap, just in case; WASH & DRY ALL FABRIC BEFORE PUTTING IT ON THE DOG, 
using a mild liquid-soap & rinsing it well - 'sizing' is any of a number of =chemicals which add body, repel soil, 
& may do other things [like resist UV-damage] for raw fabric - it should always be washed before use. 
sizing serve the ends & convenience of the fabric-manufacturer, not the end-user. 


5rivers79 said:


> Oh did i show you this one?
> 
> EzyDog Classic Chestplate Harness Black XL: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies


it's hard to see if there are 2 buckles - but look where the RING is. :blush: advantage: *dog.* No help, there.

i would not use that one even for a seatbelt-harness: putting the connection on the back lets the dog stand in the car. 
they can fall off the seat into the space between front & rear seats at speed, fracture legs, injure spines, etc.

i use H-harnesses if i use a car-harness, run the eat-belt thru the heart-girth on the NEAR-side to the rear-seat, 
winch the dog down by shortening the NON-extending seatbelt, & leave the dog lying-down, side-on 
to the direction of travel. No way the dog can fall off the seat or go airborne! :thumbsup:

i really prefer an *airline-approved* shipping-crate for car-travel, if there's room; it's the safest way to go.
for some big dogs or very-small cars, crates won't fit.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Is it possible to have a harness with a ring above the shoulders and a ring at the front? My lead has a clip on both ends and each end could attach to each ring 

Honestly Sammy hardly pulls and walks fine next to me on his own accord so when i was initially looking i wasnt really looking for front rings. I have a flexi that i use with him so he can get some freedom and he even behaves with that. I was more concerned about a harness that would be comfortable for him.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

5rivers79 said:


> Is it possible to have a harness with a ring above the shoulders and a ring at the front? My lead has a clip on both ends and each end could attach to each ring
> 
> Honestly Sammy hardly pulls and walks fine next to me on his own accord so when i was initially looking i wasnt really looking for front rings. I have a flexi that i use with him so he can get some freedom and he even behaves with that. I was more concerned about a harness that would be comfortable for him.


The harness I posted has a ring at the shoulders and one at the front.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> Is it possible to have a harness with a ring above the shoulders and a ring at the front? My lead has a clip on both ends and each end could attach to each ring


yes - in fact, a standard-ring [at the rear on the dog's back, or at the shoulders] with a chest-ring 
securing the straps on the forechest, is a common design.



5rivers79 said:


> Honestly Sammy hardly pulls & walks fine next to me on his own accord so when i was initially looking i wasnt really
> looking for front rings. I have a flexi that i use with him so he can get some freedom and he even behaves with that.
> I was more concerned about a harness that would be comfortable for him.


harrummph... 


5rivers79 said:


> Can anyone please recommend a good harness for a growing Akita?
> *He tends to pull on the collar at times and it makes him choke and gasp for air! *





5rivers79 said:


> ... when i introduce him to new dogs he has a tendency to go forward very quickly to smell
> their noses and a collar doesnt help as it makes him *chose* [????] a little...
> oh and especially the other day when he saw a squirrel in the park!!
> [SNIP]
> ...


Flexis & all extending-leashes *teach, reward, & habituate pulling.* 
if U want a dog who does not pull, use a long-line - not a *spring-loaded* Flexi or anything similar. 



PoisonGirl said:


> you would really need one with a clip on the front for such a large dog, I doubt having a clip
> there behind the shoulder blades is going to make it any easier for you when he does lunge... make it more difficult
> because he can get more power into it.


agreed - over-the-shoulders or at the back of the ribs do NOT help the handler, they help the dog.


Born to Boogie said:


> *bold added - *
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't go for one of those. You'll just be along for the ride  and not in control
> Been there; done that  *I would go for one with a D-ring on the front so you can work with him.*
> Linda


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Dogless said:


> The harness I posted has a ring at the shoulders and one at the front.


Hiya could you tell me where you got it please?


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> Hiya could you tell me where you got it please?


the link is above the photo in this post - 
Pet Forums Community - View Single Post - Harness For Akita..Recommendations Please


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

leashedForLife said:


> the link is above the photo in this post -
> Pet Forums Community - View Single Post - Harness For Akita..Recommendations Please


Cheeers 

Which colour do you guys think will suit him? Blacks a little common i think, but i dont want him to look like a pansy in pink lol Silver Grey look alright?

Will the fleece harbour any mites like dust and carpet mites. Poor little Sammy has a few allergies which the vets are trying to sort out.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

This is how nicely he walks with his flexi  :

YouTube - ‪30 June 2011 15:37‬‏


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> Will the fleece harbour any mites like dust and carpet mites.
> Poor little Sammy has a few allergies which the vets are trying to sort out.


then get it un-padded.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> This is how nicely he walks with his flexi  :


there's nothing there but him... & U.

no squirrels, dogs, bunnies in underbrush, kids running & screaming, no ball rolling by... 
big empty sports-pitch, one human, one dog. :huh: hardly a challenge, eh?

don't come back in 3-mos or 6-mos OR A YEAR, when he is headed for social maturity at 24-MO, 
*possibly still intact,* & is now lunging at other dogs, pulling on leash like a tugboat, & so on. 
i don't want to hear it; NOW is the time to be working on teaching him to walk nicely, pay attention even 
under distraction, be dog-tolerant or even - *~~gasp!...~* dog-social, & so on.  get out there & do it.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

LOL yup park was empty..thats effect we have when we go out LMAO just kidding.

il post up more vids when i get back in, he does get boisterous sometimes but still seems to listen...hes a cheeky lil boy!


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Don't know about Akita's but my Mals wear the Halti non pull harness. Marty wears his for walking but Flynn wears his for anchoring in the car - they're not that good at stopping a dog from pulling when they really want to but they are a lovely fit and comfortable too. You just pop it over the head and it clips at the side. They're strong, these boys are 60kgs and when they decide to pull (rabbit for instance) they've never managed to pop them undone, also they have a clip to attach to the collar for extra safety.
Marty.








Flynn.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

those look quite good, and your dogs look well strong!


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

They can be if they want to be, bred for pulling I suppose so actually they're quite good. They have never pulled like I know they could and each weigh more than me by 10kgs - hope I haven't spoken too soon, lol. 

I've tried lots of harnesses and like these the best, I absolutely hate the step in ones that attach at the back, pets at home ones I think. Blinking dogs keep stepping out as soon as you get one leg in out comes the other so you're all wound up even before you start the walk!


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Malmum said:


> They can be if they want to be, bred for pulling I suppose so actually they're quite good. They have never pulled like I know they could and each weigh more than me by 10kgs - hope I haven't spoken too soon, lol.
> 
> I've tried lots of harnesses and like these the best, I absolutely hate the step in ones that attach at the back, pets at home ones I think. Blinking dogs keep stepping out as soon as you get one leg in out comes the other so you're all wound up even before you start the walk!


LOL yeh they are good price too, im seeing if indi-dog on here can make me a custom one


----------

